# Grass Daddy's 2018 Reel Low KBG Log



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey Guys!!

I got one!! So Swardman contacted me about doing videos for them, I said sure, send me a mower! And they did. So I'm going to be doing the backyard Reel Low this year, like I tried to last year but gave up halfway (using a manual reel mower was frustrating lol). So I'll document how it goes here. Now I haven't unpacked it yet, and it was a demo unit at a lawn shop in florida so it's got the lived in look, but I'll clean it up nice before shooting:



I'm really excited about this. I like trying new things and my wife has lots of flower plans for the backyard so it should look real nice this year!

And yes I have Connor's number on speed dial - I'm already harassing him with questions. =P


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Super cool! Congrats on the new toy! Look forward to seeing it in action


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> ...I'm really excited about this. I like trying new things and my wife has lots of flower plans for the backyard so it should look real reel nice this year!


FIFY.

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Looking forward to you're experiences and updates. This should be informative to see how it goes with the average home lawn terrain & KBG and what adjustments you need to make. Congrats on getting to demo a Swordsman!
@Ware What is "FIFY"?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> What is "FIFY"?


Fixed it for you. :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Looking forward to you're experiences and updates. This should be informative to see how it goes with the average home lawn terrain & KBG and what adjustments you need to make. Congrats on getting to demo a Swordsman!
> @Ware What is "FIFY"?


Yes I know I'm going to need to do leveling but it I'm not sure how much. I'm hoping not too much as any sand I try to level with will get dug up before the grass can fill it in lol the boys also like to put rocks/sticks in the lawn and make "campfires"


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> Yes I know I'm going to need to do leveling but it I'm not sure how much. I'm hoping not too much as any sand I try to level with will get dug up before the grass can fill it in lol the boys also like to put rocks/sticks in the lawn and make "campfires"


Darn. If you're going to do the billiard table leveling, I got Ward to watch.  I was hoping you would be working with your existing situation and only leveling those areas that were absolutely necessary if any. In other words, getting the advantages of the reel at a height that works for us average lawn owners, not the low, low reel cut. I think a reel cut lawn at any height looks far superior to a rotary cut. Reels actually cut grass (the scissor thing) whereas rotary mowers should be classified as grass whackers. Regardless, I'm still interested to see how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Well we'll see how it goes. I'm unsure how high/low I can go with this, but the lawn is bumpy and AFAIK it having the rollers makes the bumps more noticeable.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> AFAIK it having the rollers makes the bumps more noticeable.


I look forward to following your project! :thumbsup:

The rollers will make it easier to cut lower without scalping, they won't highlight the bumps. What I've noticed is a much smoother yard with a reel like you will be using. If you have some issues with any larger depressions you can spot level those with sand. It is what I plan to do on some of my irrigation trenches that have settled this winter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Well we'll see how it goes. I'm unsure how high/low I can go with this, but the lawn is bumpy and AFAIK it having the rollers makes the bumps more noticeable.


On a warm season season lawn we typically experience much less scalping at lower HOC's with a reel mower than we would at the same HOC with a rotary. In other words a lawn cut at 1" with a rotary might look terrible, but fine when cut with a reel at 1". As Ridgerunner mentioned, the physics of the cut are completely different, and the front and rear rollers sort of help "average" the terrain - within reason, of course.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Awesomeness. Swardman's marketing strategy is impressive.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Should look REEL nice!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Should look REEL nice!


^^^ This. Congrats. Your going to love it.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

+1


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Well we'll see how it goes. I'm unsure how high/low I can go with this, but the lawn is bumpy and AFAIK it having the rollers makes the bumps more noticeable.
> ...


I 100% agree with this statement. I scalp part of our yard around 2" with a 46" rider but I plan to cut at 1" this year with a reel and I know it'll handle it better than the rotary.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats GrassDaddy!!! Can't wait until you take it out on the front lawn


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> ... Now I haven't unpacked it yet, and it was a demo unit at a lawn shop in florida so it's got the lived in look, but I'll clean it up nice before shooting....


Why are you going to shoot it? J/k lol.

Exctied for you Tim!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

this will be fun, I am looking forward to the videos.

hey, the backyard cant look any worse, right? fire extinguisher, etc.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

hahahaa yeah I'm already stressed about it the kids destroy the lawn


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Post a pic already!!!!! 

If you need to drop HOC I'd do it before everything wakes up.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> hahahaa yeah I'm already stressed about it the kids destroy the lawn


I think the hardest thing will be like you said , the kids but more importantly the sticks and rocks and other crap they throw in the grass


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

It's ugly right now. Did some raking to see where we are at, lots of dead spots. The kids left all sorts of stuff out there all winter and I was sick so I didn't notice.

So I'll probably do some seeding and gonna need to edge and mulch all the flower beds this year!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

You'll have it looking awesome in no time. How are you feeling currently, Tim? Any better?

Jesse


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> You'll have it looking awesome in no time. How are you feeling currently, Tim? Any better?
> 
> Jesse


Yes thankfully, just stressed with work stuff now lol never ends


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

You guys doing reel low KBG in the north are mad lads


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Can't wait to watch your videos!


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

Excellent can't wait for the YouTube videos


----------

